# California Horse Boarding [url]www.heartlandstables.net[/url]



## heartlandstables (Aug 9, 2008)

*California Horse Boarding www.heartlandstables.net*

Hey All,

If you are looking to board your horse I have a few stalls open.
Located in Redlands, California.

Call or Come by

www.heartlandstables.net


----------

